# icd 9



## arizona1 (Sep 28, 2010)

how would you code, 

benign CT scan abnormality - calcified granuloma. 

thank you


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 28, 2010)

Where is the granuloma?  Coding will vary, depending on what the site is.


----------



## preserene (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, indeed, it needs more info like the site(s), the organs and the underlying pathology.

Just as the site is important , so also the benign Granuloma and its underlying etiology is important to assign code correctly, involving single organ to mutiorgans,mutisystems inclusive of reticuloendothelial systems, like (for eg) ,can be because of tuberculosis, Histoplasmosis, Ecchinococus infestation, Pneumocystis carinii, and disseminated bacterial and fungal infections like aspergillosis  or Sarcoidosis, a multisystem disease of unknown etiology, affecting any organ of the body, or Amyloidosis, or Piliosis. They all can show shadows of calcification on CT.


----------

